# Uk-muscle = Ignorant?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I mean this without trying to cause offense but so many people on here seem stuck up and i am postive many will agree with me. I will probably get banned for this but it's nothing but MY opinion! It's like pretty much everyone on here goes about taking steroids too young, and they say this way is right this is wrong but reality is they have been training for for 5-10 + years with a so called strict diet, they are ignorant as hell and quite frankly the look ****ing ****. If you seen them in the street you wouldn't even think they had been to a gym before! Now i am not saying i have the best physique on here, hell i know i don't! It's like my little brother joined and the amount of arrogant ****ers on here that replied was unbelievable! ''You are an idiot'' etc etc end of the day he maybe only 185 lbs but he is natural and only been training for just over a year and has put on 35lbs of muscle, great achievement in my books! I mean it's silly i see comments everyday on here such as ''Vin Diesel has no abs'' Reality is he had/has a better body than most on here. I personally think most GOLD members need to stop being so ignorant and thinking they know everything when it all boils down to they are nothing, they don't compete or know anything, they just copy and paste the same crap and if they knew half as much they make out then they would compete to a high stanard! Now this is not all but majority IMO! I pick interesting facts etc up from here but the ignorance and arrogance shocks me at times! People that have used steroids for years RANTING at others that are natural and only trained for a wee while :cool2:

Tbh i am ignorant and pretty much only listen to peahead, con and a few others, rest of you get on my bitch tits:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

You have bitch tits?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol thats th internet for ya mate.... !!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dan what caused this ? someone upsetting your brother? mate is not worth it at the end of the day you bound to get annoying people every where. and i am a gold member too lol

Stop hating:lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

oi!!! i'm gold, but gotta say i agree with 'ALOT' you've said, not all mind.....


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I actually think you have a valid point


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

honest post m8 you will always have keyboard warriors on any forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Kezz said:


> lol thats th internet for ya mate.... !!


Lol it's like did you see that martial artists thread the other week? I forget his name but he is literally a 7th dan and a black belt in 3 martial arts. 230lbs of un-tapped muscle and shifts like a Marathon runner :lol: I just don't get all the hate on the internet, i think people should praise otherwise for there great acheivements instead of hating and giving bollocks advice etc :confused1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I mean this without trying to cause offense but so many people on here seem stuck up and i am postive many will agree with me. I will probably get banned for this but it's nothing but MY opinion! It's like pretty much everyone on here goes about taking steroids too young, and they say this way is right this is wrong but reality is they have been training for for 5-10 + years with a so called strict diet, they are ignorant as hell and quite frankly the look ****ing ****. If you seen them in the street you wouldn't even think they had been to a gym before! Now i am not saying i have the best physique on here, hell i know i don't! It's like my little brother joined and the amount of arrogant ****ers on here that replied was unbelievable! ''You are an idiot'' etc etc end of the day he maybe only 185 lbs but he is natural and only been training for just over a year and has put on 35lbs of muscle, great achievement in my books! I mean it's silly i see comments everyday on here such as ''Vin Diesel has no abs'' Reality is he had/has a better body than most on here. I personally think most GOLD members need to stop being so ignorant and thinking they know everything when it all boils down to they are nothing, they don't compete or know anything, they just copy and paste the same crap and if they knew half as much they make out then they would compete to a high stanard! Now this is not all but majority IMO! I pick interesting facts etc up from here but the ignorance and arrogance shocks me at times! People that have used steroids for years RANTING at others that are natural and only trained for a wee while :cool2:
> 
> Tbh i am ignorant and pretty much only listen to peahead, con and a few others, rest of you get on my bitch tits:thumbup1:


ha ha - vent mate, vent :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

sizar said:


> Dan what caused this ? someone upsetting your brother? mate is not worth it at the end of the day you bound to get annoying people every where. and i am a gold member too lol
> 
> Stop hating:lol:


Hahaha yh i am just wounded i am not a gold member tbh now give me reps so i can become a gold member :lol: But on a serious note hows your course going bro? i did subscribe and not been on recently but nothing seems to come through my way even though i set it to ''Email me instanstly'' i dunno what going on about that? :confused1:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Roid rage:rolleyes:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Lol it's like did you see that martial artists thread the other week? I forget his name but he is literally a 7th dan and a black belt in 3 martial arts. 230lbs of un-tapped muscle and shifts like a Marathon runner :lol: I just don't get all the hate on the internet, i think people should praise otherwise for there great acheivements instead of hating and giving bollocks advice etc :confused1:


its hard to know anyone without actually meeting them, you dont know what their diets like, what their trainings like, just because they say this and that, dont mean sh!t, think a few guys paint a picture of what they'd 'like' to be, not what they actually are!!

i get fed up with hearing "your too young", "not ready" etc how many guys on here were actually 'ready' to start...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

honesty always the best way - i agree with a fair few things said....

but that is the internet - equally though some people cutting and pasting are just trying to be helpful i guess?

but the 'anger' level rises massively behind a keyboard i find - along with the 'fibs' that can be told..


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Lol it's like did you see that martial artists thread the other week? I forget his name but he is literally a 7th dan and a black belt in 3 martial arts. 230lbs of un-tapped muscle and shifts like a Marathon runner :lol: *I just don't get all the hate on the internet, i think people should praise otherwise for there great acheivements instead of hating and giving bollocks advice etc* :confused1:


Now that i do agree with.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Its that Con isnt it?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Could at least give a name or two mate:lol:just so the fcukers know they are fcukers!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Hahaha yh i am just wounded i am not a gold member tbh now give me reps so i can become a gold member :lol: But on a serious note hows your course going bro? i did subscribe and not been on recently but nothing seems to come through my way even though i set it to ''Email me instanstly'' i dunno what going on about that? :confused1:


reps for you dan . Yeah course is going fine gained alot on it.. i'm off for few weeks :whistling: ... round 2 soon :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't see why you think you will be banned for this mate....i actually feel you are correct buddy....

there are to many guys with little to no experiance handing out advice as if it was gospel.....

many newbies to gear give the old "am i not allowed an opinion" crap when you challenge them and to be fair when your giving out advice on drugs without the experiance behind you then to be honest no your not allowed an opinion.......

the steroid section is filled with guys who have done 1 or 2 cycles giving out advice about drugs they have never used......

as for your brother i am sorry he was jumped on if i would of seen the thread and any flaming i would of dealt with it......

there is a joke of types between Natty's and steroid users on here and to be fair mostly it is banter yes sometimes it goes over the top but then this can be said for both sides of the argument gear users and naturals.....

unfortunately this is the nature of the net mostly we try to stamp on flaming but do miss things as the board is big.......

i do take a little offence to the title of the post though as UK Muscle is not ignorant as a forum just not perfect......


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Could at least give a name or two mate:lol:just so the fcukers know they are fcukers!


 :lol: reps for you too


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice rant mate, but to be honest just ignore the [email protected] people say on the internet, you get knob heads where ever you go, just smile and carry on.

ps.. here are some of my feeble reps to help you on your way to becoming a gold member lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

adlewar said:


> its hard to know anyone without actually meeting them, you dont know what their diets like, what their trainings like, just because they say this and that, dont mean sh!t, think a few guys paint a picture of what they'd 'like' to be, not what they actually are!!
> 
> i get fed up with hearing "your too young", "not ready" etc how many guys on here were actually 'ready' to start...


I agree there and i also agree when people say don't rush in but so many come on and have worked as hard as anybody and they have knowledge but come on for advice and basically get laughed at if your with me? It is usually like there 25, 210 with extra no fat, there at there peak and have studied steroids, side effect etc for months/years and get a bollocking and basically told to bugger off to the diet section by a gold member that is 7 stone wet through :laugh:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

*Chants*

Black List

Black List

Black List


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

though compared to many forums this is pretty well regulated and on the whole informative with a good nature and some decent banter

one of the very few I actually enjoy to be honest


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

tbh i tend to only take advice from a select few people. hearing what others have to say is interesting but there is so much conflicting information that i think its best to listen to only a few experienced users with similar goals as myself etc.

also because someone is a gold member doesnt mean they have anymore knowledge than the next person. all it means is they have been on this forum a while and have notched up a lot of posts which is quite easy to do with the likes of the general section etc.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i started gear when i was 18, i wouldn't recommend it to all, but if the person was serious as i was i would say go for it.......i don't mind being 5ft 9in with size 13 feet


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> don't see why you think you will be banned for this mate....i actually feel you are correct buddy....
> 
> there are to many guys with little to no experiance handing out advice as if it was gospel.....
> 
> ...


I don't know about the banning part or where that really come from but i was going to give some names especially of 1 that has no pics and really does get on my nerves thinking he is gods gift, he does know his stuff, probably much more than me. I mean all i know is what has and what does work for me! But yeah he does my head in correcting everybody and writing huge essays/copy and pasting stuff from Google.

And i can take a joke, i am sure we all can but some people especially quite a few regs go over the top and to newbies on here it is rather crushing. I mean remember you can rember the Winstrol thread for example? I am sure you commented in it. I personally felt he mde fantastic gains and the comments was just pathetic. He had gained like 11/13lbs of muscle, looked leaner...Made amazing gains for such a small/short cycle and the comment such as ''I can't see no difference'' etc


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Imo a lot of people are more narrow minded than ignorant, but you'll always get that, people say it has to be done like THIS and no you can't do that etc... but I get what you mean, wouldn't say all of UK-M is ignorant though, a lot of members on here put good info out on everything.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

come on Dan give us a bigger clue, i know it aint me because i don't write essays:lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Any reason this is in strength and power section? Lol

it's the trouble with a little knowledge- it can be a dangerous thing. When you learn you start to believe that what they know is the only way. The more you actaully learn the more you know better.

M


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

I know who the essay guy is - or at least one of them.

And he did once post a pic - waaaaayyyy skinny dude. Along with pics of a load of gear, HGH. I've always felt he was pimping gear.

He does the same thing on numerous other forums and they all hate him too.

In his very first post on UK-M he claimed he had run the 400 metres faster than Michael Johnson's world record. :laugh:

If I haven't used it, I have no comment.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting read

I personally agree that a lot of people seem to dish out loads advice (often quite critically) and they don't necessarily appear to have the experience/background to back it up.

Name and shame


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> I know who the essay guy is - or at least one of them.
> 
> And he did once post a pic - waaaaayyyy skinny dude. Along with pics of a load of gear, HGH. I've always felt he was pimping gear.
> 
> ...


 :lol: and he called me fat [email protected]


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Have to say it but i totally agree with you, most of the idiots on here think they have more of a right to do something over someone else.

Because I went from 119lbs to 180lbs natty and not from a 180lbs to 300lbs I know fkcall about absoloutly anything, hence the reason I dont give any advice to anyone about anything and only ask for serious advice through pms to 3 members who actually do see things for what they really are.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I don't know about the banning part or where that really come from but i was going to give some names especially of 1 that has no pics and really does get on my nerves thinking he is gods gift, he does know his stuff, probably much more than me. I mean all i know is what has and what does work for me! But yeah he does my head in correcting everybody and writing huge essays/copy and pasting stuff from Google.
> 
> And i can take a joke, i am sure we all can but some people especially quite a few regs go over the top and to newbies on here it is rather crushing. I mean remember you can rember the Winstrol thread for example? I am sure you commented in it. I personally felt he mde fantastic gains and the comments was just pathetic. He had gained like 11/13lbs of muscle, looked leaner...Made amazing gains for such a small/short cycle and the comment such as ''I can't see no difference'' etc


my banning comment came from you saying that you might get banned for your post.....

as for thewinstrol thread i am sure i did comment but to be fair with the amount of threads i post on remembering one thread is hard.....

if you have an issue with certain members giving advice or how they give advice then mention it on here so the member or members have a chance to reply.....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

FHlopjHepEw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Can we all just get alone?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

one of the biggest pr1cks on this forum has not long

postedhello!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I mean this without trying to cause offense but so many people on here seem stuck up and i am postive many will agree with me. I will probably get banned for this but it's nothing but MY opinion! It's like pretty much everyone on here goes about taking steroids too young, and they say this way is right this is wrong but reality is they have been training for for 5-10 + years with a so called strict diet, they are ignorant as hell and quite frankly the look ****ing ****. If you seen them in the street you wouldn't even think they had been to a gym before! Now i am not saying i have the best physique on here, hell i know i don't! It's like my little brother joined and the amount of arrogant ****ers on here that replied was unbelievable! ''You are an idiot'' etc etc end of the day he maybe only 185 lbs but he is natural and only been training for just over a year and has put on 35lbs of muscle, great achievement in my books! I mean it's silly i see comments everyday on here such as ''Vin Diesel has no abs'' Reality is he had/has a better body than most on here. I personally think most GOLD members need to stop being so ignorant and thinking they know everything when it all boils down to they are nothing, they don't compete or know anything, they just copy and paste the same crap and if they knew half as much they make out then they would compete to a high stanard! Now this is not all but majority IMO! I pick interesting facts etc up from here but the ignorance and arrogance shocks me at times! People that have used steroids for years RANTING at others that are natural and only trained for a wee while :cool2:
> 
> Tbh i am ignorant and pretty much only listen to peahead, con and a few others, rest of you get on my bitch tits:thumbup1:


I agree with a lot of that

"Post your diet" "your not ready for steroids" brigade either faceless keyboard warriors or sh1t physiques in a LOT of cases

gets on my t1ts, Dont bother posting in aas section much anymore unless there is some new ideas, but they are few and far betweeen and usually flamed by self styled 140lb guru dudes:lol: :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I have to agree with the OP...it seems some members, i'd say the minority, seem to post a lot of rubbish and just echo on something which they have read from else where and not really posting something from self experience.

but here's something to help all of us along to help deal with keyboard warriors.... :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

One of my faves is

"no point running a dbol only cycle, you wil fill up with water and lose ALL your gains when come off" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

another fuking moaning thread lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

If you have an issue with someones post - pull them up about it instead of storing a collection of them to post a moaning thread on.

That's what I do!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

there is nothing especially ignorant about UK-muscle members...its just people in general, its the same on all forums on any subject....nowt can be done about it...thats life


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> If you have an issue with someones post - pull them up about it instead of storing a collection of them to post a moaning thread on.
> 
> That's what I do!


^^^^^ your post is sh1t

what you going to do about it?????

Edit it or i will report you:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> ^^^^^ your post is sh1t
> 
> what you going to do about it?????
> 
> Edit it or i will report you:lol: :lol: :lol:


silly moo!

Posting sh1t is what I do.......I'm Uriel


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> One of my faves is
> 
> "no point running a dbol only cycle, you wil fill up with water and lose ALL your gains when come off" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


love this type of post....lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Tbh i am ignorant and pretty much only listen to peahead, con and a few others, rest of you get on my bitch tits:thumbup1:


Cheers buddy like your posts also



WWR said:


> Its that Con isnt it?


Actually you cheeky [email protected] he is saying the opposite to this but its good to know i have an enemy in you

Overall this board has a lot less actual athletes and a lot more average Joe's compared to other boards. This makes it a laugh for banter but the OVERALL standard of posts regarding bb are lower than on other boards.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Just skim read your statement.

Yes some people on UKM have bad attitudes, but thats pretty much the same on every forum that has ever graced the internet! Unvoidable part of forums unfortunately.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I don't know about the banning part or where that really come from but i was going to give some names especially of 1 that has no pics and really does get on my nerves thinking he is gods gift, he does know his stuff, probably much more than me. I mean all i know is what has and what does work for me! But yeah he does my head in correcting everybody and writing huge essays/copy and pasting stuff from Google.
> 
> And i can take a joke, i am sure we all can but some people especially quite a few regs go over the top and to newbies on here it is rather crushing. I mean remember you can *rember the Winstrol thread for example? I am sure you commented in it. I personally felt he mde fantastic gains and the comments was just pathetic. He had gained like 11/13lbs of muscle, looked leaner...Made amazing gains for such a small/short cycle and the comment such as ''I can't see no difference'' etc*


I remember that thread,the guy had made obvious changes and improved his condition and instead of giving the guy credit @rses felt the need to come in and slate him instead,thats something that always mystifies me why people feel the need to slate before compliment,reeks of jealousy to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Agree with Irish Beast, the whole purpose of a forum, by definition, is that it promotes open discussion, so it is inevitable that you will get a huge variety of attitudes, approaches, opinions, etc. From what people have said it seems that this is much more of a problem within the steroid section of the board where it can be potentially dangerous offering poor or ill-informed advice. Is that right or do people think this is an issue across the whole board in general?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> I remember that thread,the guy had made obvious changes and improved his condition and instead of giving the guy credit @rses felt the need to come in and slate him instead,thats something that always mystifies me why people feel the need to slate before compliment,reeks of jealousy to me.


Its same on youtube mate

Check out BIG CLIFFs videos LMFAO

Obvioulsy a p1ss take but read comments left :lol: :lol:
















hes my hero:thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Its same on youtube mate
> 
> Check out BIG CLIFFs videos LMFAO
> 
> ...


Brilliant, :lol:

People even said it was an April fools but other still insist on missing the funny side.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

"Who needs superman when youve got me" lol love it


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Its same on youtube mate
> 
> Check out BIG CLIFFs videos LMFAO
> 
> ...


Funny thing is I bet the people leaving those comments could even get a 150lb dumbell off the floor:lol: :lol: :lol:

"****in dumbass **************, atleast go all﻿ the way down, I do 120 all the way down twice and 4 more with light spot help"LMFAO at this comment:lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You get [email protected] in all walks of life mate

Generally speaking though people that go to the gym are vain as f*ck (and quite rightly so in some cases), this bring's ego.. which means they probably love the sound of their own voice too. Many like to talk for the sake of talking, will put anyone down at the drop of a hat to make themselves feel/look superior, and that's just from experiences in the weights room.

Add the anonymity of the internet, hey presto, you can add another 2 stone to your ego and 90kg to your bench overnight :lol:

I know what I know, and I'll talk to people if I see a thread regarding something I've tried before.. which is very little lol. Unless the thread is by JUICERWALES as his threads are funny as f*ck :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha! Even if he was being serious, the dude's pretty big so it must be working


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lots of people that post their opinions as fact and when questioned kick off about it.

I remember seeing a comment a while back where someone posted their diet and some 'knowledgable' person stated that if you werent eating 10 eggs a day you werent ready for steroids. Then a load of people jumped on it agreeing. Then I stated truthfully that I only eat 6 eggs a day. Went a bit quiet LMAO

I dont care if people do steroids or not, I give them the advice I feel they may need to make their decision and they can follow it or not.

As for 'you're not ready for steroids' thats for no one to state because I bet none of us were 100% informed before we started. I did no PCT for my first course.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Its same on youtube mate
> 
> Check out BIG CLIFFs videos LMFAO
> 
> ...


Simply amazing :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Lots of people that post their opinions as fact and when questioned kick off about it.
> 
> I remember seeing a comment a while back where someone posted their diet and some 'knowledgable' person stated that if you werent eating 10 eggs a day you werent ready for steroids. Then a load of people jumped on it agreeing. Then I stated truthfully that *I only eat 6 eggs a day*. Went a bit quiet LMAO
> 
> ...


PPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

You is a NOOB!!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Lots of people that post their opinions as fact and when questioned kick off about it.
> 
> I remember seeing a comment a while back where someone posted their diet and some 'knowledgable' person stated that if you werent eating 10 eggs a day you werent ready for steroids. Then a load of people jumped on it agreeing. Then I stated truthfully that I only eat 6 eggs a day. Went a bit quiet LMAO
> 
> ...


TBH Tom, your a prime example

Stunted height caused by excessive ROID use before you were fully developed

Be Safe people

AAS are for those only 5'9" and above :thumb: cause you guys are ALL READY


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LMAO JW

Yeah I am a prime example of the EXTREME SIDES caused by ROIDINATION before I am ready.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I think it is only a few people on here could come across as ignorant (maybe arrogant would be a better word), but after being on here for a while i realised these people actually really know there stuff, and they do give very good advice when they choose to. Yes, some of their posts take the pi$$ a bit, but the more you get to know them (as much as you can on an internet forum) the more you get used to it and see it more in context.

Thats the prolem with words on a screen, you can't tell tone of voice, facial expressions etc so can often be taken in the wrong way.

To be honest, i couldn't stand all the "Alpha Male" stuff a while back, and the "Roider/Natty" stuff gets my goat a bit, i know it is a pi$$ take, but i just don't get it (must be coz i'm a Beta natty!!!  ), so the solution is not to read or comment - simples.

The only things i advise on are the things i have experience of, surely thats all you can do?

All in all, there are some very helpful people on here, and i for one have learnt sh!tloads of info, so long may it continue! :thumb:


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Overall this board has a lot less actual athletes and a lot more average Joe's compared to other boards. This makes it a laugh for banter but the OVERALL standard of posts regarding bb are lower than on other boards.


This hits the nail on the head for me, wasnt the case a year or two ago but seems alot of experienced members have stopped using the board and that pool of knowledge that was once quite large is now spread over only a handful of experienced members/Bodybuilders.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Its same on youtube mate
> 
> Check out BIG CLIFFs videos LMFAO
> 
> ...


Hey all jokes aside, the 100 rep x220lb, he 's actually moving it up and down 100 times, albiet an inch top man funny as.

There's a super slinny guy at my gym, sure he's not all there, must be 5'11, 8 stone in his 40's who benches just like that big lift :lol:

On another note, all I ever post is sh!te so sorry I'm no guru. Tell you what I am though, that's an idiot, who's currently been having heart palps for 3 days due to taking far too much gear. Although on a plus side, smashed through 200kg on deadlift absolutely p1ssed it. So I may be getting stronger, but will soon be dead, ow well. Chilllll folks.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BillC said:


> Hey all jokes aside, the 100 rep x220lb, he 's actually moving it up and down 100 times, albiet an inch top man funny as.
> 
> There's a super slinny guy at my gym, sure he's not all there, must be 5'11, 8 stone in his 40's who benches just like that big lift :lol:
> 
> On another note, all I ever post is sh!te so sorry I'm no guru.* Tell you what I am though, that's an idiot, who's currently been having heart palps for 3 days due to taking far too much gear. Although on a plus side, smashed through 200kg on deadlift absolutely p1ssed it. So I may be getting stronger, but will soon be dead, ow well. Chilllll folks*.


Thats how I like to roll:thumb:

weight over health:thumbup1:

Never done me any harm:whistling:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I know Jo, you're my hero, getting used to the unwell feeling which is worrying lol. Time to up the dose, lol, not.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BillC said:


> There's a super slinny guy at my gym, sure he's not all there, must be 5'11, 8 stone in his 40's who benches just like that big lift :lol:


Not IanStu mayhap?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Not IanStu mayhap?


naaaa cant be....I'm 6 foot and just shy of 9 stone if I weigh myself in boots and jeans....must be some other loser :tongue:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Tiny*tom do you think your growth wouldn't have been stunted if you ran a PCT on your first cycle?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Am I ready for steroids?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Not if you can't spell them  lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Not if you can't spell them  lol


I see no error in that post.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Only because you edited it :lol:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I tell you what this forum is a hell of a lot better than many others in the BB community. I have had my fair share of flaming posts aimed at me, I just rise above it and discuss with those being more constructive.

I only really comment on things I have either experience or knowledge of with my own research otherwise my opinion means squat.

Debate is healthy but those that just parrot what they've heard make me laugh, when you try and debate it with them they're straight on the defensive and act like you've just shagged their sister in a toilet cubicle.

It's a lot worse on other forums though.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i find it hard to believe that people actually listen to what someone on a board would say in certain instances anyway

if i was sat here, had done all my research into various steroid usage and i was ready for the big-go, after having done all my researching myself i find it hard to believe id then come on here and start listening to a large majority of the members who i do not believe it is their physique in their avatar (not naming names, etc)

i find it worrying that someone would use a forum solely to make a decision, use comments to contribute or form arguments for and against but solely decision making?


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

To be fair ..there are a few arrogant smart****s on here and people who dont know what they are talking about....and thats from someone whose only been training 8 weeks lol!

But i think if you read alot about what you want to learn and dont take it all at face value... you get to know who knows their stuff and who doesnt.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i find it worrying that someone would use a forum solely to make a decision, use comments to contribute or form arguments for and against but solely decision making?


For some people its the only place where they will find people who know about steroids thogh.

Also, there is a big stigma attached to steroid use, maybe the anonimity of the internet is the only reason they dare to ask?

Agreed though, it shouldn't be the only source of info.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

I am surprised to read that from the OP because I find UKM is fine as a whole. I have learned so much in the 4 years I've been here and the main reason I stayed is beacuse there was a lot less ignorance, flaming and arguments on here than on other forums.

That said I can understand where you are coming from because there a thousands on here and I suppose I only see a fraction of the site at any one time. Whether it's a newbie mistake of thinking they know everything or just a genuine nob that will always be a nob, it's part and parcel of the internet. But I do like to think the newbie will learn and grow from the site as I did and still do.

Just take the others with a pinch of salt because there's just no hope for some people. They're not worth getting upset over.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

why is there no name and shame  how about a name the knoledgeable guys thread or a helpfull guy thread and name them


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Name and shame wouldn't resolve anything, just cause more problems.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

pudj said:


> why is there no name and shame  *how about a name the knoledgeable guys thread* or a helpfull guy thread and name them


pscarb i know personally and he knows the ins and outs of pretty much everything WORTH knowing.

for me i think alot of people hunt for something thats isnt there. bottom line is less typing more training (or maybe not on this board as overtraining is bought up daily)


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> Name and shame wouldn't resolve anything, just cause more problems.


not completely true some people may not realise they come across as aragent or condasending. :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> pscarb i know personally and he knows the ins and outs of pretty much everything WORTH knowing.
> 
> *for me i think alot of people hunt for something thats isnt there*. bottom line is less typing more training (or maybe not on this board as overtraining is bought up daily)


Thats the line right there for me, and having come full circle over the last 18odd years I have been fvcking around with weights, I agree fully...

Reps when I can


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

pudj said:


> not completely true some people may not realise they come across as aragent or condasending. :whistling:


Agree with this point, if I come over like that (when not obviously on the windup) I'd like to be told, because it's not the way I conduct myself in real life.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pudj said:


> not completely true some people may not realise they come across as aragent or condasending. :whistling:


i know i can sometimes come across as arrogant and smartass but i blame you lot for corrupting me


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

edited to stop offence caused to some users


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Fair play to you deeppurpple, at least you've got a picture of yourself in your avatar


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my two pence worth (tho its probably worth alot less that 2 pence in this recession!) is that this is one of the top forums on its subject on the web.

I am happy to admit to being a weak pencil necked natty (as i do when required in my posts) and i feel that this is one of the few forums where i can do this without fear of being ridiculed.

I dont notice any bellends on here apart from the obvious trolling guys who usually get banned within a week tho this could be because i dont use PEDS and have no intention of using them so i tend to avoid all post on this subject as i know f'all about it and it seems that this is where alot of the bad info takes place.

btw - its not me in my avi lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think there's anyone on here I actively want to punch... where there's disagreement it's normally fairly civil, and when someone talks out of their butt people on the forum usually remind them pretty quickly that it's been noticed. Am regularly on another smaller forum too and that place is great also, but have been on other forums in the past full of retards that do get my temper up... far worse places than UKM.

As for the steriods vs natties thing, on here it's mostly pretty light hearted and funny... there are a few ignorant natties and a few roided up idiots but they are few and far between... and my solution is just to not bother reading their posts! Far more important things in the world to get stressed about


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> buddy it is awesome firstly you've been on this forum for 4 years!
> 
> reps for that!
> 
> ...


Cheated who ??? :confused1:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Agree that this is a decent board, also agree that the flaming isnt as bad as some, especially the US ones.

I dont post too much as I feel I dont have that much experiance on subjects like AAS.

But I read quite alot, and Ive learnt quite alot too.

On the whole there is some good info,

and cracking banter.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> buddy it is awesome firstly you've been on this forum for 4 years!
> 
> reps for that!
> 
> ...


I'm negging you for that, just so you know.

With the comment "you are uninformed about the use of steroids IMO"


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Why have you just neg repped me Strange_days??? Mate

Wrote it here because i cant send you a message:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Aron said:


> Why have you just neg repped me Strange_days???
> 
> Wrote it here because i cant send you a message:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


calling someone a c*** is bannable fella,edit it.

It'll say next to the neg why he did it


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha, yeah quick... edit it.

Although it won't make any difference as Uriel has quoted it hahaha.

.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL, i think name and shame should occur....in past cuple weeks iv got annoyed with ppl giving extremely bad/dangerous advice....iv just called them out on it in the trhead....a cuple havent got the hint n i still see them posting sh!t


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Haha, yeah quick... edit it.
> 
> Although it won't make any difference as Uriel has quoted it hahaha.
> 
> .


but I'm a clever boy and will ammend the quotation....eh?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

In fairness i think Aron is well within his right to call strange a "mate".

I've checked all of Aron's posts and he hasn't yet said anything wrong, its not like he can pm yet either.


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

In the comment bit next to the neg rep there was just a smiley face!! :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheese said:


> In fairness i think Aron is well within his right to call strange a "mate".
> 
> I've checked all of Aron's posts and he hasn't yet said anything wrong, its not like he can pm yet either.


I think strange days negged the wrong bloke..

Doesn't matter whether you think it is ok or not - it is against the rules in a big way and he probably would be banned thts why I gave him the heads up.

The board would look a right mess if it was allowed to be full of that sh1t


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyway this thread is fuking with my well mooded mojo and will get locked soon so I'm off to another


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i see i got a few neg reps for my last post.

firstly i believe i worded part of that sentence wrong, for that i apologise. the cheating with steroids bit was aimed at somebody who is a strongman but taking steroids...which in my opinion is cheating.

strongmen should train naturally.

apologies for any offence caused to bodybuilders, genuinely none intended.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I mean this without trying to cause offense but so many people on here seem stuck up and i am postive many will agree with me. I will probably get banned for this but it's nothing but MY opinion! It's like pretty much everyone on here goes about taking steroids too young, and they say this way is right this is wrong but reality is they have been training for for 5-10 + years with a so called strict diet, they are ignorant as hell and quite frankly the look ****ing ****. If you seen them in the street you wouldn't even think they had been to a gym before! Now i am not saying i have the best physique on here, hell i know i don't! It's like my little brother joined and the amount of arrogant ****ers on here that replied was unbelievable! ''You are an idiot'' etc etc end of the day he maybe only 185 lbs but he is natural and only been training for just over a year and has put on 35lbs of muscle, great achievement in my books! I mean it's silly i see comments everyday on here such as ''Vin Diesel has no abs'' Reality is he had/has a better body than most on here. I personally think most GOLD members need to stop being so ignorant and thinking they know everything when it all boils down to they are nothing, they don't compete or know anything, they just copy and paste the same crap and if they knew half as much they make out then they would compete to a high stanard! Now this is not all but majority IMO! I pick interesting facts etc up from here but the ignorance and arrogance shocks me at times! People that have used steroids for years RANTING at others that are natural and only trained for a wee while :cool2:
> 
> Tbh i am ignorant and pretty much only listen to peahead, con and a few others, rest of you get on my bitch tits:thumbup1:


think some1 is jelous cos they aint a gold member :lol: :lol:

I do get what ure saying mate as some of the people giving advice at the min dont have a fcking clue.

i started a similar thread myself a few weeks ago altho you have to agree there are alot of new people who come on here who could use the search function etc that dont. in these situations i think people being blunt with them is fair play


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

gumballdom said:


> but there is so much conflicting information that i think its best to listen to only a few experienced users with similar goals as myself etc.


 :beer:

So many people join up and talk utter sh1te, as well as some who've been here for a long time.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> buddy it is awesome firstly you've been on this forum for 4 years!
> 
> reps for that!
> 
> ...


neged for the cheating comment. totally untrue and uncalled for and im puttin it in here also. i think ure a muppet for saying this and ure reasons suck also


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> i see i got a few neg reps for my last post.
> 
> firstly i believe i worded part of that sentence wrong, for that i apologise. the cheating with steroids bit was aimed at somebody who is a strongman but taking steroids...which in my opinion is cheating.
> 
> ...


Now youve just pìssed off all the hard training strongmen mate,think ffs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> i see i got a few neg reps for my last post.
> 
> firstly i believe i worded part of that sentence wrong, for that i apologise. the cheating with steroids bit was aimed at somebody who is a strongman but taking steroids...which in my opinion is cheating.
> 
> ...


Im sure you said you could deadlift nearly 400kg at one stage in your life :lol:

I negged you too


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Shame on all you internet tough guys, ganging up and negging that poor fella.

Bet none of you would have the balls to neg a gorilla in the face for 1million pounds, would you???

Not so tough now, eh?

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Shame on all you internet tough guys, ganging up and negging that poor fella.
> 
> Bet none of you would have the balls to neg a gorilla in the face for 1million pounds, would you???
> 
> ...


 :lol: Bet the gorilla wouldnt bullsh1t :whistling:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> :lol: Bet the gorilla wouldnt bullsh1t :whistling:


Bet the gorilla would be natty!!


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it possible somehow to name the people on here that are talking potentially dangerous rubbish? As someone who is currently reading and learning a lot more about the topic of steroids it would be useful to know this.

As a relatively new member of the forum I find threads like this not too helpful as people just infer who is talking rubbish but never state who it actually is. Many of you who have been members for a long-time will know who these people are but it's confusing for others like me. Many of the people on this thread agreeing with the OP are also people posting regularly on the steroid threads, so who exactly is it that's talking the rubbish!?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Rosko said:


> Be the gorilla would be natty!!


I bet he could type proper sentences though...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> but there are some total bellends on here. i agree with the thread poster (reps for him too!). some right little mouthy gobby arrogant morons with nothing better to do than preach about their bodily greatness and how amazing they are to anybody smaller than them. it winds me up immensly, but in the end i just think 'yes you are so great you cheated by using steroids'.
> 
> .


Funny thing is this is what i always think when i read your threads about your deadlifts Mr. I Lift World Quality Weights But Never Have Done In Competition


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ive lost sight of where this thread is going/gone so here's a picture


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

hmmm maybe it would be best if only gold people could rep, and if reps were only granted in the factual forums (form n technique, AAS, Article etc).

I find the site to be incredible  really friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> I bet he could type proper sentences though...


Fcuk me your quick, i thought i edited that and got away with it!! 



Unit_69 said:


> Is it possible somehow to name the people on here that are talking potentially dangerous rubbish? As someone who is currently reading and learning a lot more about the topic of steroids it would be useful to know this.
> 
> As a relatively new member of the forum I find threads like this not too helpful as people just infer who is talking rubbish but never state who it actually is. Many of you who have been members for a long-time will know who these people are but it's confusing for others like me. Many of the people on this thread agreeing with the OP are also people posting regularly on the steroid threads, so who exactly is it that's talking the rubbish!?


You can usually tell by the person pic if they know what they are talking about mate.

If i was thinking about doing steroids and got a load of info from people like Con (Lois Lane - what is the name change about by the way mate?!), Pscarb, TinyTom, JW007, and then some info from someone who had a cartoon as an avi, i know who i would listen to!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

TinyGuy said:


> hmmm maybe it would be best if only gold people could rep, and if reps were only granted in the factual forums (form n technique, AAS, Article etc).
> 
> I find the site to be incredible  really friendly atmosphere.


No. I like recieving reps from newbies who've ive helped.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

davetherave said:


> ive lost sight of where this thread is going/gone so here's a picture


The thread is going exactly where the OP wanted it, a calling out of all the [email protected] on this site and i am more than happy to be grouped in there BUT a [email protected] with a decent amount of knowledge or else i would have been banned a long time ago

If we want to name and shame, there is one guy from wales that juices not going to say his name:whistling: that makes a thread regarding every single thought that comes into his head. He can't take a joke in return which you would think based on the fact that his threads are generally jokes.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

WALEJUICE come's up with some genuinely entertaining threads!

Like that one where he was ****ed off about his mrs double clicking her mouse over that lad from Twilight :lol:

F*cking stitches!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

So instead of keeping a community together, the geinius idea is to name and shame people and divide the whole board apart even further? 

So il name and shame everyone i thinks a [email protected] and then 20000 other people will think hes ok, and 10000 others might (just might think hes a [email protected])

And then the whole board ends up lost in an abomination of [email protected]?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Just my tuppence worth but this is a big board and there are only so many mods. Perhaps if there are people posting dangerous rubbish about steroids the more experienced members could weight in?

I mod on another board and every time I see someone posting dangerous twaddle or flaming here I report it to the mods because I know how hard it is for the mods to catch everything. Perhaps that would be the way to go? For the experienced people to specificially state why they think the post is dangerous.

Then if it's just a few people posting crap it would be pretty clear to the mods who's responsible and the situation could be sorted.

BTW, in addition to being gold, arrogant, and posting crap in the general section regularly I am also not cutting so can eat chocolate. :drool:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Fcuk me your quick, i thought i edited that and got away with it!!
> 
> You can usually tell by the person pic if they know what they are talking about mate.
> 
> If i was thinking about doing steroids and got a load of info from people like *Con (Lois Lane - what is the name change about by the way mate?!), Pscarb, TinyTom, JW007*, and then some info from someone who had a cartoon as an avi, i know who i would listen to!!


Yep pay attention to all those guys and others that I know talk sense. It's more than identifying the other side of this. To be fair some of the other guys, like rs007, who you would listen to have cartoon pics or pics of food as their avi so can't always go by that


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Unit_69 said:


> Yep pay attention to all those guys and others that I know talk sense. It's more than identifying the other side of this. To be fair some of the other guys, like rs007, who you would listen to have cartoon pics or pics of food as their avi so can't always go by that


Good point mate but lets be honest we all know guys like MARS knows his stuff without ever putting up a picture......

ROSKO i actually deleted my Con account and had no intent on coming back until Joe made a thread about me to which i replied to on my wives thread and before i knew it i was back to posting.......haven't a lot of energy to do any thing in my free time besides sitting on my lap top. No worries give it a few weeks and i will be gone again once my shows are over and i can get back to real life


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

andysutils said:


> So instead of keeping a community together, the geinius idea is to name and shame people and divide the whole board apart even further?
> 
> So il name and shame everyone i thinks a [email protected] and then 20000 other people will think hes ok, and 10000 others might (just might think hes a [email protected])
> 
> And then the whole board ends up lost in an abomination of [email protected]?


I'm not saying name and shame people that I think is a ****, personal feelings towards other board members have nothing to do with it. I'm talking about people posting potentially dangerous information that the more experienced members would completely disagree with. But if you are like me, a relatively new member of the board, then it is a bit confusing as whenever these threads about rubbish posts come up there is never any information saying who the rubbish posters are!

Gym Bunny I think that is a good suggestion


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> J
> 
> BTW, in addition to being gold, arrogant, and posting crap in the general section regularly I am also not cutting so can eat chocolate. :drool:


I'm gold, arrogant, post crap everywhere regularly and am low carb so can eat cheese (and diabetic chocolate)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I'm gold, arrogant, post crap everywhere regularly and am low carb so can eat cheese (and diabetic chocolate)


 

Mmmm cheeese :drool:

I shall now try to upset you too and say I discovered Trader Joes make blueberry crumpets. I'm finally starting to understand why obesity is such a huge problem in the States. I'm only keeping my weight under control through a ridiculous amount of exericise. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> So instead of keeping a community together, the geinius idea is to name and shame people and divide the whole board apart even further?
> 
> So il name and shame everyone i thinks a [email protected] and then 20000 other people will think hes ok, and 10000 others might (just might think hes a [email protected])
> 
> And then the whole board ends up lost in an abomination of [email protected]?


I think the great thing about the board is 99% of the members have no problem giving and getting back little digs here and there. I find this makes it more like a real community as many of us speak on here as we do in daily life with people that we know. Now go to a board like getbig and people just start insulting others with having no idea about them. I think you will find behind most posts that seem insulting there is a background element to it via pm or reps that make people realize it is supposed to be a joke. I have personally seen very few direct pointless insults on here.

BillC i am glad that you find my arrogance entertaining (this was via the rep system)....just an example of what i am talking about.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> The thread is going exactly where the OP wanted it, a calling out of all the [email protected] on this site and i am more than happy to be grouped in there BUT a [email protected] with a decent amount of knowledge or else i would have been banned a long time ago
> 
> If we want to name and shame, there is one guy from wales that juices not going to say his name:whistling: that makes a thread regarding every single thought that comes into his head. He can't take a joke in return which you would think based on the fact that his threads are generally jokes.


its very hard to argue with an obvious physique mate

i dont want to go down the knowing what your talking about even if you have a **** physique argument but sometimes it is relevant

however people who never have images of themselves imo are KW's in the majority of cases

which is kind of what i was trying to get at the other month with my sounding out thread


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tall(TH&S) was/is one of the most knowledgable dudes ever yet I never saw a pic of him and he never had a pic of him as his avatar... The only things I knew about him was he was Tall.... Handsome and Sexy 

Then there was Lost Soul - He knew a load also.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Tall(TH&S) was/is one of the most knowledgable dudes ever yet I never saw a pic of him and he never had a pic of him as his avatar... The only things I knew about him was he was Tall.... Handsome and sexy


How i see it mate is there are 3 types of posters.

1) Guys who may not have the best physique this could be down to many things BUT they have superb physiological/diet/chemical knowledge based on research and simply knowing what they talk about.

2) Guys who have been there and done that. Perhaps they have an impressive physique but their knowledge is not completely accurate they just speak about what worked for them.

3) The guys that copy and paste or just parrot info from other people with no scientific or personal knowledge about the topic at hand. I find these people can be annoying and would some times be best off just to post on other topics.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Just for the record i'm no.3 right?

I'm acutally being serious, do i come across as that guy?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> How i see it mate is there are 3 types of posters.
> 
> 1) Guys who may not have the best physique this could be down to many things BUT they have superb physiological/diet/chemical knowledge based on research and simply knowing what they talk about.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better mate :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> Just for the record i'm no.3 right?
> 
> I'm acutally being serious, do i come across as that guy?


You're number 4 dude........we can't say what number 4 is:laugh:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

4)Skinny-fat


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> 4)Skinny-fat


What's number 5 then?

5)Fat-Fat?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah but it's better to know which side you're on ...I can't even be fully fat lol ... have to f*ck up on that.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> How i see it mate is there are 3 types of posters.
> 
> 1) Guys who may not have the best physique this could be down to many things BUT they have superb physiological/diet/chemical knowledge based on research and simply knowing what they talk about.
> 
> ...


That's a really good post I think. I find that sometimes the guys who clearly have the physique/strength/do the work in the gym aren't necessarily the best ones at actually explaining it, and a bit of science can help understanding. Am kinda lucky that i have a reasonable science background myself and so am pretty good at spotting someone who is talking nonsense or clearly has just cut and pasted and doesn't understand it.

The best threads I think (for learning new stuff) are when a guy who's walked the walk says what they do, and then a brainy guy with scientific knowledge comes in and explains exactly how it works. Some talented barstools have both the bod and a good ability to explain, but I don't like to listen to them out of pure jealousy :lol: . I am really bad at accepting advice on something without knowing at least a bit about why I should do something and how it works... just to know what the big guys do without knowing how or why aint enough for me.

I know I tend to get too wordy in my posts but I have passion for it and that's where it comes from. Done it again it seems. Dtlv74 will now leave the thread...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I think the great thing about the board is 99% of the members have no problem giving and getting back little digs here and there. I have personally seen very few direct pointless insults on here.


Shut your mouth, convict.

this pointless insult is brought to you by getbig.c0m


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Most people in this thread wouldn't remember LS.

The guy would jump on anyone who offered bad advice asking for their reasoning why. It was actually really good because he nullified a lot of false information which was being passed about.

And his classic... With all due respect....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

deeppurple said:


> buddy it is awesome firstly you've been on this forum for 4 years!
> 
> reps for that!
> 
> ...


Ill remind you of that when you ask about gear courses in about 6 months.

Actually maybe I wont even bother reading or helping you out. EVER.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

AGREED!!! i`m only new here but hav encountered some right ****-takers, if u dont wanna help a newbie out then shut the **** up??


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Ill remind you of that when you ask about gear courses in about 6 months.
> 
> Actually maybe I wont even bother reading or helping you out. EVER.


Ahh we were all there one day...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I still want to know

"will I lose all my gains after a dbol only cycle"


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I still want to know
> 
> "will I lose all my gains after a dbol only cycle"


Obviously, who doesn't know that :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I still want to know
> 
> "will I lose all my gains after a dbol only cycle"


Sure if you are like a lot of guys who only train and eat right on cycle then go back to chips and beer after


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

whats dbol?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I still want to know
> 
> "will I lose all my gains after a dbol only cycle"


I want to know that too so I can get them to organise a potential first cycle for me... clearly they know a lot about it. :whistling:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Only read the op.

But yes, I agree.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sure if you are like a lot of guys who only train and eat right on cycle then go *back to chips and beer after*


Not me:thumb:

I like the beer and chips thing the whole way thro, Consistancy, Thats the secret to this game


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Not me:thumb:
> 
> I like the beer and chips thing the whole way thro, Consistancy, Thats the secret to this game


Doesn't count when your dbol cycle is year round:laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> whats dbol?


Below is all my own work:whistling: (I am now Cons person 3??)

Methandrostenolone *(DBOL)*does react strongly with the androgen receptor but still exerts its effects through the androgen receptor in vivo[3]. These include dramatic increases in protein synthesis, glycogenolysis, and muscle strength over a short space of time. In high doses (30 mg or more per day), side effects such as gynecomastia, high blood pressure, acne and male pattern baldness may begin to occur. The drug causes severe masculinising effects in women even at low doses. In addition, it is metabolized into methylestradiol by aromatase. This means that without the administration of aromatase inhibitors such as anastrozole or aminoglutethimide, estrogenic effects will appear over time in men. Many users will combat the estrogenic side effects with Nolvadex or Clomid. In addition, as with other 17α-alkylated steroids, the use of methandrostenolone over extended periods of time can result in liver damage without appropriate care.

The 17α-methylation of the steroid does allow it to pass through the liver without being broken down (hence causing the aforementioned damage to the liver) allowing it to be taken orally. It also has the effect of decreasing the steroid's affinity for sex hormone binding globulin, a protein that de-activates steroid molecules and prevents them from further reactions with the body. As a result, methandrostenolone is significantly more active than an equivalent quantity of testosterone, resulting in rapid growth of muscle tissue. However, the concomitant elevation in estrogen levels - a result of the aromatization of methandrostenolone - results in significant water retention. This gives the appearance of great gains in mass and strength, which prove to be temporary once the steroid is discontinued and water weight drops. Because of this, it is often used by bodybuilders only at the start of a "steroid cycle", to facilitate rapid strength increases and the appearance of great size, while compounds such as testosterone or nandrolone with long acting esters build up in the body to an appreciable amount capable of supporting anabolic function on their own.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Ill remind you of that when you ask about gear courses in about 6 months.
> 
> Actually maybe I wont even bother reading or helping you out. EVER.


sorry man , wasnt actually considering, i did put a bit of a bellend post. i was actually asking about learning but for some reason too ashamed to say i just want to learn and not take. i was being a bit silly. apologies.

as for strongmen, that was just my opinion. i don't think strongmen should take drugs, i genuinely think it should be natural strength. sorry if some people dont like it, it isnt meant to be offensive, just my view.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> sorry man , wasnt actually considering, i did put a bit of a bellend post. i was actually asking about learning but for some reason too ashamed to say i just want to learn and not take. i was being a bit silly. apologies.
> 
> as for strongmen, that was just my opinion. i don't think strongmen should take drugs, i genuinely think it should be natural strength. sorry if some people dont like it, it isnt meant to be offensive, just my view.


ROFL you have actually made me laugh out loud, if only you knew mate if only you knew:laugh:


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Below is all my own work:whistling: (I am now Cons person 3??)
> 
> Methandrostenolone *(DBOL)*does react strongly with the androgen receptor but still exerts its effects through the androgen receptor in vivo[3]. These include dramatic increases in protein synthesis, glycogenolysis, and muscle strength over a short space of time. In high doses (30 mg or more per day), side effects such as gynecomastia, high blood pressure, acne and male pattern baldness may begin to occur. The drug causes severe masculinising effects in women even at low doses. In addition, it is metabolized into methylestradiol by aromatase. This means that without the administration of aromatase inhibitors such as anastrozole or aminoglutethimide, estrogenic effects will appear over time in men. Many users will combat the estrogenic side effects with Nolvadex or Clomid. In addition, as with other 17α-alkylated steroids, the use of methandrostenolone over extended periods of time can result in liver damage without appropriate care.
> 
> The 17α-methylation of the steroid does allow it to pass through the liver without being broken down (hence causing the aforementioned damage to the liver) allowing it to be taken orally. It also has the effect of decreasing the steroid's affinity for sex hormone binding globulin, a protein that de-activates steroid molecules and prevents them from further reactions with the body. As a result, methandrostenolone is significantly more active than an equivalent quantity of testosterone, resulting in rapid growth of muscle tissue. However, the concomitant elevation in estrogen levels - a result of the aromatization of methandrostenolone - results in significant water retention. This gives the appearance of great gains in mass and strength, which prove to be temporary once the steroid is discontinued and water weight drops. Because of this, it is often used by bodybuilders only at the start of a "steroid cycle", to facilitate rapid strength increases and the appearance of great size, while compounds such as testosterone or nandrolone with long acting esters build up in the body to an appreciable amount capable of supporting anabolic function on their own.


Did you alter this? Or just search hard for inaccurate info? Either way good job fella :laugh: but it doesn't tell me how much water I need to take with the d-bol!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

With muscle comes strength and vica versa surely?

It's like bbing, the audience want bigger/better/stronger athlete.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

And they say roid rage is all in the mind lol. BTW im 400lb and 0.5% bf and never done gear


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> ROFL you have actually made me laugh out loud, if only you knew mate if only you knew:laugh:


To be fair to this deep-throat-purple-helmets on this occasion, i can kind of see his point here, it would be nice in an ideal world for all performance athletes to be natural, kinda goes back to ancient greek and the origins of the olympics, a nice ideal for it just to be training only that gets you where you are, in a pure and old school way.

But as for bodybuilding, it isn't just performance in my view, we're trying to be works of art, and gear is a tool to achieve this.

but going back to strongmen, although it would be a nice ideal to think that those guys are solely fueled by mountains of chicken, we have to live in the real world

and whether you want to use those tools is down to you, but either way it's admirable to make progress.

i juice by the way, if anyone wonders which side of the coin my point is angled from


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Damo j said:


> And they say roid rage is all in the mind lol. BTW im 400lb and 0.5% bf and never done gear


of course not, and you don't need gear when you eat enough protein, and it looks like you're about to eat a snack in your avvy NOOOOO!!!

put the baby down!!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Rosko said:


> Fcuk me your quick, i thought i edited that and got away with it!!
> 
> You can usually tell by the person pic if they know what they are talking about mate.
> 
> If i was thinking about doing steroids and got a load of info from people like Con (Lois Lane - what is the name change about by the way mate?!), Pscarb, TinyTom, JW007, *and then some info from someone who had a cartoon as an avi, i know who i would listen to!!*


Thank f*ck I dont give out advice


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Captain Hero said:


> Thank f*ck I dont give out advice


love your avatar captain.

hadoooooken!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Not me:thumb:
> 
> I like the beer and chips thing the whole way thro, Consistancy, Thats the secret to this game


You given up on the jaffa cakes then? I thought they were key... :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> How i see it mate is there are 3 types of posters.
> 
> 1) Guys who may not have the best physique this could be down to many things BUT they have superb physiological/diet/chemical knowledge based on research and simply knowing what they talk about.
> 
> ...


So what number am i?? And *Con* you don't even fall into any of the above either, I suggest an *1** type Poster- Someone who has/had an impressive physique and has superb physiological/diet/chemical knowledge based on research and simply knowing what they talk about. :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Khaos said:


> So what number am i?? And *Con* you don't even fall into any of the above either, I suggest an *1** type Poster- Someone who has/had an impressive physique and has superb physiological/diet/chemical knowledge based on research and simply knowing what they talk about. :thumb:


Perhaps you are speaking about some sort of an ALPHA poster........ :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I have kind of seen an increase of ignorance etc since joining, but thats just the forum being popular and more members (divers to say the least  ) joining up and senior respected members leaving.

Have to admit I feel less inclined to ask for advice, as it must be very annoying for people like yourself con being bombarded with questions on a daily basis, bet your PM box is full of undread messages each morning! lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> You given up on the jaffa cakes then? I thought they were key... :lol:


Don't mention JAFFA CAKES

It took me a whole month to cold turkey off them:cursing:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Con whats that routine again? Just looking for some advice from a substantial member...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Jesus guys! You have to ration the complements to con.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TBH I only ever listen to what Con, Joshua, JW and a few others write anyway. The rest is regurgitated sh1te like has already been said.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Con whats that routine again? Just looking for some advice from a substantial member...


Good thing i am in a good mood so i wont neg you for that:laugh::laugh::laugh:

What cracks me up the most is that i have actually posted my routine on basically each and every training thread i have ever replied to :whistling:

OK OK i fvcking give in:lol: Con lift heavy cause he not too smart and he keeps lifting heavier each week if his body says "no more" he says "fvck you body" pounds down some ECA and throws on his Arch Enemy music and lifts heavier again. Result = bigger Con

^^^Holy sh1t now there is a compliment and a half if i have ever heard one WRT rep if i can!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Arch enemy!!!!!

Brutal!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Arch enemy!!!!!
> 
> Brutal!


So you are or are not a fan brutal can go both ways? :whistling:

Arch Enemy, Throwdown, Rammstein, Soulfly with a bit of "slow" stuff like Guns n Roses and Prodigy are all i listen to driving to the gym and at the gym:rockon:

For every max set of deadlift set i do i listen to "step it up" by Throwdown. The sad thing is i have a song for every type of max exercise that i do and have had that list for the past 6 years or so:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Perhaps you are speaking about some sort of an ALPHA poster........ :whistling: :laugh:


yes there are a few on here i *con*sider to be ALPHA POSTERS


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Arch enemy have to be one of my fav bands.

Currently listening to rammstein - Feuer frei on repeat at the gym


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Khaos said:


> yes there are a few on here i *con*sider to be ALPHA POSTERS


Feeling certainly is mutual ya fvcking beast:thumbup1: :beer:

^^^^I am really liking the new Rammstein album i found their one prior to this pretty crap compared but now that they are back to their hardcore ways its all good!!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> So you are or are not a fan brutal can go both ways? :whistling:
> 
> Arch Enemy, Throwdown, Rammstein, Soulfly with a bit of "slow" stuff like Guns n Roses and Prodigy are all i listen to driving to the gym and at the gym:rockon:
> 
> For every max set of deadlift set i do i listen to "step it up" by Throwdown. The sad thing is i have a song for every type of max exercise that i do and have had that list for the past 6 years or so:lol:


Remind me never to liftshare with you if I get the chance Con. :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Remind me never to liftshare with you if I get the chance Con. :lol:


Yeah sorry buddy Spice Girls are not on my play list


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Herzleid is their best album IMO.

First album i ever bought.... front cover they're all nekkid'


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I was about to say the same thing but with Atomic Kitten hahaha


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> I was about to say the same thing but with Atomic Kitten hahaha


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah sorry buddy Spice Girls are not on my play list


Oh well, in that case even more so.

A bit of posh spice and the ginger one get me really pumped for a good session.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Not really that into metal myself when going for max lifts, prefer stuff like wu tang clan, onyx, gravediggaz etc


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Oh well, in that case even more so.
> 
> A bit of posh spice and the ginger one get me really pumped for a good session.


I dread to think what you mean by pumped here...


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> I like to imagine what you mean by pumped here...


 mg: Oh dear :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The album HAYMAKER by throwdown mate,best by them imo!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Good thing i am in a good mood so i wont neg you for that:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> What cracks me up the most is that i have actually posted my routine on basically each and every training thread i have ever replied to :whistling:
> 
> ...


What the hell is ECA? I'll rep you for this because I know its hard for you to give me advice but this is a big step for you... :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> The album HAYMAKER by throwdown mate,best by them imo!


HELL YEAH mate:thumb:



WWR said:


> What the hell is ECA? I'll rep you for this because I know its hard for you to give me advice but this is a big step for you... :thumb:


ephedrine caffine asprin, i know this is a real secret that pretty much no one on here will have EVER heard off:whistling:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Trilogy by Yngwie Malmsteen.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> Trilogy by Yngwie Malmsteen.


What are you talking about:confused1:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> What are you talking about:confused1:


yngwie malmsteen - one of the best guitarists in the world.

trilogy is an old mid 80s cheesy thrash metal/heavy rock album.

but its pretty good to train to!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> HELL YEAH mate:thumb:
> 
> ephedrine caffine asprin, i know this is a real secret that pretty much no one on here will have EVER heard off:whistling:


Only the clean drug free ones... :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> HELL YEAH mate:thumb:
> 
> ephedrine caffine asprin, i know this is a real secret that pretty much no one on here will have EVER heard off:whistling:


you cant be serious... i was eating ECA when i was a twinkle on the stage


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Feeling certainly is mutual ya fvcking beast:thumbup1: :beer:
> 
> ^^^^I am really liking the new Rammstein album i found their one prior to this pretty crap compared but now that they are back to their hardcore ways its all good!!


Yeah it's good they're back. Still I cannot listen to some of their songs as the lyrics give me the giggles.

Quite fond of Mudvayne for DL


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> yngwie malmsteen - one of the best guitarists in the world.
> 
> trilogy is an old mid 80s cheesy thrash metal/heavy rock album.
> 
> but its pretty good to train to!


Oh ok just was confused for a minute



WWR said:


> Only the clean drug free ones... :thumbup1:


Ephedrine is a drug but not an illegal one, its what things like bronchaid have in them.



Khaos said:


> you cant be serious... i was eating ECA when i was a twinkle on the stage


Could you not sense the sarcasm in that post mate..........


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah it's good they're back. Still I cannot listen to some of their songs as the lyrics give me the giggles.
> 
> Quite fond of Mudvayne for DL


rammstein - seen them live 

and mudvayne back in 2005 i believe.

both awesome bands

Willst du bis zum Tod, der scheide

sie lieben auch in schlechten Tagen

NEIN!

NEIN!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> rammstein - seen them live
> 
> and mudvayne back in 2005 i believe.
> 
> ...


Kennst du deutsche? Wie amüsant, würde ich sagen


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Kennst du deutsche? Wie amüsant, würde ich sagen


Ich kann jede Sache verstehen, aber ich finde es sehr hart, es zu schreiben which is quite embarrassing when you are half Swiss:cursing:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

mein deutsch ist nicht so gut. ich bin sehr rostig!

ich habe ziemlich viel Zeit in Deutschland und Österreich verbracht

hope that made sense! it's been quite some time!!!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I prefer the cookie monster version...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> I prefer the cookie monster version...


LOL. REPS FOR THAT!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> HELL YEAH mate:thumb:
> 
> ephedrine caffine asprin, i know this is a real secret that pretty much no one on here will have EVER heard off:whistling:


to be fair he doesnt need ECA mate, he needs food :lol:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have stopped using or even reading this forum very often over the last 6 months or more. It seems to be going down the pan in a similar way to how MT did. It comes with more members I suppose. I only really come on here now to laugh at some of the pathetic threads. There are a lot of members here who have absolutely no clue about training/nutrition/gear etc, but plenty who like spouting off and preaching, I have even done it myself and had to get out when I realised. I mean for fecks sake the forum now advertises those supps which are administered using a syringe in the mouth to appear like steroids lol, if that's not selling out and misleading your new members I don't know what is.

Some people need a complete reality check, and to leave their computers alone for a year, go away and train, eat and make some real life friends, then post some progress pics.

Sorry guys I know this won't be a popular post, but just take a minute and think how much you actually know about training, where you learnt it from, and whether you are qualified to regurgitate it.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> I have stopped using or even reading this forum very often over the last 6 months or more. It seems to be going down the pan in a similar way to how MT did. It comes with more members I suppose. I only really come on here now to laugh at some of the pathetic threads. There are a lot of members here who have absolutely no clue about training/nutrition/gear etc, but plenty who like spouting off and preaching, I have even done it myself and had to get out when I realised.* I mean for fecks sake the forum now advertises those supps which are administered using a syringe in the mouth to appear like steroids* lol, if that's not selling out and misleading your new members I don't know what is.
> 
> Some people need a complete reality check, and to leave their computers alone for a year, go away and train, eat and make some real life friends, then post some progress pics.
> 
> Sorry guys I know this won't be a popular post, but just take a minute and think how much you actually know about training, where you learnt it from, and whether you are qualified to regurgitate it.


Well they can't advertise UGL can they??? :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> by the way i put half of the german here into a online translator and came up junk eg. "some" of you out english into a translator pressed translate.. ha busted


Online translators are [email protected] IMO. :lol:

*runs off to check she's spelt her German correctly* Ahh who cares, I can't spell in English either :lol: Aber gehört das nicht zur Sache.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> by the way i put half of the german here into a online translator and came up junk eg. "some" of you out english into a translator pressed translate.. ha busted


Oh i put mine in bable fish, i can understand and read it but can't write it for ****, speaking it is hard also but understand it i can


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh i put mine in bable fish, i can understand and read it but can't write it for ****, speaking it is hard also but understand it i can


I understood what you meant! For me translation from German to English is easy so reading's not an issue. Writing a bit mroe so and my spoken German....well the pronouncation makes my friends laugh.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> yeah alot can..i write and read better than i speak..


Having family on the German side of Switzerland means i learned a good bit as a child but mainly Swiss which tbh is nothing like German. But seeing as there is no real written language i learned how to read German. 

Dutch is very similar no doubt i used to have a Dutch gf and could understand a fair chunk of whatever she would say...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Eenglish ist practically Hermann anyways, ya?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Having family on the German side of Switzerland means i learned a good bit as a child but mainly Swiss which tbh is nothing like German. But seeing as there is no real written language i learned how to read German.
> 
> Dutch is very similar no doubt i used to have a Dutch gf and could understand a fair chunk of whatever she would say...


I used to have a dutch bf and agree. But could I get the flem gargling "rrrrhhhhh" right in prounciation? Could I bugger. :lol:

Made a right tit of myself last time I was in Switzerland assuming that German and Swiss German were the same. That said I actually find Austrian German the hardest to understand it's the singsong tempo that throws me off.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Eenglish ist practically Hermann anyways, ya?


Not really, our syntax has so many other influences to it, and we structure our sentences more closely to French, or more specifically Romance languages, than German. I do admit there are a lot of cross-overs in terms of words, but Hoch Deutsch is considerably closer than the standard German now spoken. But I could be biased as I find French considerably easier.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Well they can't advertise UGL can they??? :confused1:


yeah but advertising 'plasma hemavol volumiser' lol come one... but that's besides the point... the point was that the forum is now pretty crap and that most members are definately not practising what they preach. you may say well why am i here, but like i said i rarely comment anymore and just felt compelled to on this occasion. It is cyclic I suppose.. and seems to go like this...

1) join up... say hi, say natural, hate gear

2) preach about diet and training, when you still look like a 15 year old

3) start asking about gear

4) start a cycle

5) preach to others about gear use

6) post a thread about itchy nipples

7) post a thread about wanting to compete, and starting a diet

8) enlist the help of a prep guy straight away

9) keep a log of every calorie as if anyone really gives a ****

10) repeat ad infinitum

correct me if I'm wrong and you haven't seen this a thousand times


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave 0511 said:


> yeah but advertising 'plasma hemavol volumiser' lol come one... but that's besides the point... the point was that the forum is now pretty crap and that most members are definately not practising what they preach. you may say well why am i here, but like i said i rarely comment anymore and just felt compelled to on this occasion. It is cyclic I suppose.. and seems to go like this...
> 
> 1) join up... say hi, say natural, hate gear
> 
> ...


LOL you forgot, slate the gear you are using saying its underdosed when you've only done about 1 cycle and wouldnt know the difference anyway.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I love this board and it is my favorite on the net.

I like it because it isnt full of flames like most boards.

As it grew it became more of a facebook type deal but hell, you gotta bend so you dont break.

In the end, you can pay attention to those that can help you along, or get irritated by those that upset you.

I prefere the former not the latter.

On a side note, I loved the discussion yesterday on keto diets and alzheimers, that really made my day.

If you guys find someone is just causing problems, just report the post and let us mods do our job.

We cant be everwhere at once.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> yeah but advertising 'plasma hemavol volumiser' lol come one... but that's besides the point... the point was that the forum is now pretty crap and that most members are definately not practising what they preach. you may say well why am i here, but like i said i rarely comment anymore and just felt compelled to on this occasion. It is cyclic I suppose.. and seems to go like this...
> 
> 1) join up... say hi, say natural, hate gear
> 
> ...


Lol, you missed number 11) never actually *do* anything - never compete, never train


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I mean this without trying to cause offense but so many people on here seem stuck up and i am postive many will agree with me. I will probably get banned for this but it's nothing but MY opinion! It's like pretty much everyone on here goes about taking steroids too young, and they say this way is right this is wrong but reality is they have been training for for 5-10 + years with a so called strict diet, they are ignorant as hell and quite frankly the look ****ing ****. If you seen them in the street you wouldn't even think they had been to a gym before! Now i am not saying i have the best physique on here, hell i know i don't! It's like my little brother joined and the amount of arrogant ****ers on here that replied was unbelievable! ''You are an idiot'' etc etc end of the day he maybe only 185 lbs but he is natural and only been training for just over a year and has put on 35lbs of muscle, great achievement in my books! I mean it's silly i see comments everyday on here such as ''Vin Diesel has no abs'' Reality is he had/has a better body than most on here. I personally think most GOLD members need to stop being so ignorant and thinking they know everything when it all boils down to they are nothing, they don't compete or know anything, they just copy and paste the same crap and if they knew half as much they make out then they would compete to a high stanard! Now this is not all but majority IMO! I pick interesting facts etc up from here but the ignorance and arrogance shocks me at times! People that have used steroids for years RANTING at others that are natural and only trained for a wee while :cool2:
> 
> Tbh i am ignorant and pretty much only listen to peahead, con and a few others, rest of you get on my bitch tits:thumbup1:


good honest post, i mentioned on another thread not so long ago about you soon find out who knows what they are talking about and who doesn't. just nipping out at the minute so will go over this thread later be interesting to see who and what replies you got:thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Lol, you missed number 11) never actually *do* anything - never compete, never train


Ha ha, was going to add that myself :thumb: . There's also:

12) despite not doing anything yourself, lecture to all the guys who have done so on how what they have been doing in training can't possibly work...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

martin brown said:


> Lol, you missed number 11) never actually *do* anything - never compete, never train


12) Never post up pics so people dont see what a fcuking disgrace your body actually is after you've mouthed off at loads of people on here for bad diet/training etc :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well, I love this board and it is my favorite on the net.
> 
> I like it because it isnt full of flames like most boards.
> 
> ...


Its all about being familiar with the regular posters of this board, knowing who are the idiots, and who give quality advice. A bit of time reading the threads usually will answer your questions before you need to create a thread on a subject that has been asked time and time again. I often post if I cant find what I'm looking for, or I don't understand the thread.



hackskii said:


> On a side note, I loved the discussion yesterday on keto diets and alzheimers, that really made my day.


I missed that one, ill have to have a read.



hackskii said:


> If you guys find someone is just causing problems, just report the post and let us mods do our job.
> 
> We cant be everwhere at once.


The mods do a pretty good job at keeping it under control, but with 100's of posts daily, it's a constant battle to keep on top of everthing. Its reassuring to know that the mods are working for us, without the mods this board would have long been dead.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dave 0511 said:


> yeah but advertising 'plasma hemavol volumiser' lol come one... but that's besides the point... the point was that the forum is now pretty crap and that most members are definately not practising what they preach. you may say well why am i here, but like i said i rarely comment anymore and just felt compelled to on this occasion. It is cyclic I suppose.. and seems to go like this...
> 
> 1) join up... say hi, say natural, hate gear
> 
> ...





Tinytom said:


> LOL you forgot, slate the gear you are using saying its underdosed when you've only done about 1 cycle and wouldnt know the difference anyway.
> 
> :lol: :lol:





martin brown said:


> Lol, you missed number 11) never actually *do* anything - never compete, never train





Dtlv74 said:


> Ha ha, was going to add that myself :thumb: . There's also:
> 
> 12) despite not doing anything yourself, lecture to all the guys who have done so on how what they have been doing in training can't possibly work...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That all made me p1ss myself laughing, AND is SOOOOO true:thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

These threads always make me laugh as no fvcker ever names who they're talking about :lol:

Some bloke thinks he's being brave and honest in a thinly veiled 'you're all cvnts but I'm ace' style, yet never names anyone.

So let's have some specific names and proof, otherwise fvck off.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> These threads always make me laugh as no fvcker ever names who they're talking about :lol:
> 
> Some bloke thinks he's being brave and honest in a thinly veiled 'you're all cvnts but I'm ace' style, yet never names anyone.
> 
> So let's have some specific names and proof, otherwise fvck off.


Naming names would just cause conflict

Those who are at fault prob already know who they are

If some of posts get "certain peoples" backs up then that confirms they know who they are too


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Naming names would just cause conflict
> 
> Those who are at fault prob already know who they are
> 
> If some of posts get "certain peoples" backs up then that confirms they know who they are too


i have made one or two posts i can admit may of been worded wrong,

but this will probably get the SAME 2 people who KEEP negging every post i put - but there are a right couple of bellends on this forum.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> i have made one or two posts i can admit may of been worded wrong,
> 
> but this will probably get the SAME 2 people who KEEP negging every post i put - but there are a right couple of bellends on this forum.


Ive negged you once for being a wänker,first time in nearly a year!

Who keeps negging you by the way,no point fännying around with sly digs?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

look at jw's post next to mine.

he says about you shouldn't name.

why don't you go pick on him?

i may be a w*nker, but i'm good enough for your mum LOL.

****

how childish was the post above? as childish as some of your and another moron's constant replies to my posts. if you don't like somebody you never met, deal with it.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> look at jw's post next to mine.
> 
> he says about you shouldn't name.
> 
> ...


Lets just hope we dont ever meet then


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> Lets just hope we dont ever meet then


why? are you going to sit on my knee, cry and make me read you a chapter from a Noddy book?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> why? are you going to sit on my knee, cry and make me read you a chapter from a Noddy book?


I'll neg you as well, :thumb:

No-one insults noddy on my watch!!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

DEJ said:


> I'll neg you as well, :thumb:
> 
> No-one insults noddy on my watch!!


very adult.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

DEJ said:


> I'll neg you as well, :thumb:
> 
> No-one insults noddy on my watch!!


Me too 

Cant stand people that will give it loads on a forum but would fill his pants if he ever bumped into him :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> Me too
> 
> Cant stand people that will give it loads on a forum but would fill his pants if he ever bumped into him :lol:


ahhh. all these posts are proving the vital point i recently made.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> ahhh. all these posts are proving the vital point i recently made.


What do you mean? I missed that point


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> What do you mean? I missed that point


perhaps if you were to read other parts of the forum instead of instantly judge what you see....?

that above isn't my point, but my point is on another thread.

crazy really, there seems to be quite a few people on here who lack intelligence/possibly social skills. i'm not saying you are one of these people by the way.

and finally, i wouldn't crap my pants if f met this man.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> perhaps if you were to read other parts of the forum instead of instantly judge what you see....?
> 
> that above isn't my point, but my point is on another thread.
> 
> ...


i have read other parts of the forum and i think you act like a knob on those parts as well, so thats why i negged you. And as for being "not very adult" i'm only 21 so suppose it doesnt really matter yet


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> perhaps if you were to read other parts of the forum instead of instantly judge what you see....?
> 
> that above isn't my point, but my point is on another thread.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to search through everyone of your posts to see what your 'point' is, I was just wondering what you meant.

Well, Im 99% certain you wouldnt try to insult his mother to him in person, I'm not trying to have a dig at you here, just dont like to see things like that on a forum personally


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

DEJ said:


> i have read other parts of the forum and i think you act like a knob on those parts as well, so thats why i negged you. And as for being "not very adult" i'm only 21 so suppose it doesnt really matter yet


oh i act like a knob on those parts too?

what parts would they be?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

pretty much all over to be honest, i'm done replying, you keep talking if you wish

All the best


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> I'm not going to search through everyone of your posts to see what your 'point' is, I was just wondering what you meant.
> 
> Well, Im 99% certain you wouldnt try to insult his mother to him in person, I'm not trying to have a dig at you here, just dont like to see things like that on a forum personally


I wasn't trying to insult his mother.

Of course i didnt mean what i said. i don't know his mother, i wouldn't insult her.

I WAS TRYING TO PROVE IMMATURITY on here. THAT is what is relevant to a couple of other posts i've made.

what is with this forum?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> i may be a w*nker, but i'm good enough for your mum LOL.





deeppurple said:


> very adult.


 :lol:


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Deeppurple why do you accuse people on "picking on you" then go and start arguments with people :confused1:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

I AM NOT.

this is the POINT I AM TRYING TO PUT ACCROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!

JESUS CHRIST.

some people on here are pulling my leg, or sorry, but seriously have the intelligence and social skills of an ice cube.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> I AM NOT.
> 
> this is the POINT I AM TRYING TO PUT ACCROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Youre being misunderstood here mate, and rightly so.

What exactly is the point you are trying to make?

Just type it out for us


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You see this is why i dont listen to Deep Purple, angries up the blood.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> You see this is why i dont listen to Deep Purple, angries up the blood.


a lot of people seem to of got wound up by my whole i think strongmen shouldnt take steroids as i personally believe its cheating.

that seemed of of got the hairs up a dozen or so peoples backs raised.

i apologised for that as the initial post i made for that was hugely misworded, but im sorry, and here's the thing -

I AM ENTITLED TO MY OWN OPINION.

I AM NOT GOING TO BE CHILDISH AND THROW MY DOLLIES OUT THE PRAM WHEN I SEE SOMETHING I DISLIKE JUST BECAUSE IT GOES AGAINST ONE MINUTE THING I BELIEVE IN.

I DONT HAVE TO FALL INTO A SPECIFIC GROUP OR LIKE A GENERAL LARGE GROUPS IDEA'S.

People on this forum are so tecchy about certain things. steroids especially i've seen. sorry if my views on steroids don't match with yours.

When a new person like me comes onto this forum and says something that others might not believe/hear such as 'i have a great deadlift' people dig at you asking for your name...ask for instant proof...why? are you bloody jealous or something that an extra person can lift more than you? I train for my DL's and Squats bloody hard. I admitted i have a pretty weak bench press and a 'nothing special' shoulder press....but nobody digs at that do they?

Don't get me wrong, a lot of the people I've spoken to on this forum are really nice people.....but a few people with the 'high reps' are total t*ts and they have people with 'low reps' kissing their bum. I'll go back to this point -

I AM ENTITLED TO MY OWN OPINION.

I AM NOT GOING TO BE CHILDISH AND THROW MY DOLLIES OUT THE PRAM WHEN I SEE SOMETHING I DISLIKE JUST BECAUSE IT GOES AGAINST ONE MINUTE THING I BELIEVE IN.

I DONT HAVE TO FALL INTO A SPECIFIC GROUP OR LIKE A GENERAL LARGE GROUPS IDEA'S.

It's really bothering to see on this forum some of the 'more experienced' people on here start on some of the newcommers.

This only skims the surface of my point, but I know for a fact I'm not the only one on here who believes this.

The UK-Muscle=Ignorant post is correct. quite a few people on here are.

and it's a shame because there are some fantastic people on here too.

If i get negged for this it totally justifies the points above.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> a lot of people seem to of got wound up by my whole i think strongmen shouldnt take steroids as i personally believe its cheating.
> 
> that seemed of of got the hairs up a dozen or so peoples backs raised.
> 
> ...


Do you feel better for getting that off your chest


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> *a lot of people seem to of got wound up *by my whole i think strongmen shouldnt take steroids as i personally believe its cheating.
> 
> that seemed of of got the hairs up a dozen or so peoples backs raised.
> 
> ...


who's getting wound up now lmao


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Naming names would just cause conflict
> 
> Those who are at fault prob already know who they are
> 
> If some of posts get "certain peoples" backs up then that confirms they know who they are too


This whole thread has caused conflict, just look at the last couple of pages 

I don't come on here much these days, but I don't know who people are referring to. People should either refer to people by name or quit lame sh1tstirring IMO.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> Do you feel better for getting that off your chest


haha matey, that isn't even the surface of it.

i just wished the world could be a more non-moronic place. it's so full of hypocracy it is unreal, especially on this forum.

there's people who go round on here slating people, yet then when somebody says something minor to them they lay into them and neg them.

to be honest though virgo i was a bit confused why you negged me, i always thought you were alright on here. i disliked Uriel at first but have came to realise he is a very wise man....so i cant say i am perfect as i have been wrong at times....

but dude some people on here are just plain ***************.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> This whole thread has caused conflict, just look at the last couple of pages
> 
> I don't come on here much these days, but I don't know who people are referring to. People should either refer to people by name or quit lame sh1tstirring IMO.


x 2 Agreed.

The OP naver named a single person he had this problem with and then everyones sayin 'great honest post' :confused1:

If he wants to speak his mind then he should say who he means and maybe they can address the problem


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

DEJ said:


> who's getting wound up now lmao


see, you've just justified my point -

firstly you say you aren't going to talk no more

BUT when you see a post directly after yours that you feel you can try to offend or wind up you try adding salt to the wound.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

umm .. i was on about the band Deep Purple


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> haha matey, that isn't even the surface of it.
> 
> i just wished the world could be a more non-moronic place. it's so full of hypocracy it is unreal, especially on this forum.
> 
> ...


I told you when I did it if you look at the user cp.

I dont like to see people trying to wind others up by insulting family etc, I know you were doing it in jest but some may not take it like that 

I am alright mate


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I mean this without trying to cause offense but so many people on here seem stuck up and i am postive many will agree with me. I will probably get banned for this but it's nothing but MY opinion! It's like pretty much everyone on here goes about taking steroids too young, and they say this way is right this is wrong but reality is they have been training for for 5-10 + years with a so called strict diet, they are ignorant as hell and quite frankly the look ****ing ****. If you seen them in the street you wouldn't even think they had been to a gym before! Now i am not saying i have the best physique on here, hell i know i don't! It's like my little brother joined and the amount of arrogant ****ers on here that replied was unbelievable! ''You are an idiot'' etc etc end of the day he maybe only 185 lbs but he is natural and only been training for just over a year and has put on 35lbs of muscle, great achievement in my books! I mean it's silly i see comments everyday on here such as ''Vin Diesel has no abs'' Reality is he had/has a better body than most on here. *I personally think most GOLD members need to stop being so ignorant and thinking they know everything when it all boils down to they are nothing, they don't compete or know anything, they just copy and paste the same crap and if they knew half as much they make out then they would compete to a high stanard! *Now this is not all but majority IMO! I pick interesting facts etc up from here but the ignorance and arrogance shocks me at times! People that have used steroids for years RANTING at others that are natural and only trained for a wee while :cool2:
> 
> Tbh i am ignorant and pretty much only listen to peahead, con and a few others, *rest of you get on my bitch tits* :thumbup1:


I find posts like this very disheartening and nonconstructive mate and this one is made worse my generalizing all gold members, TBH threads like these make me not want to bother posting anymore.

I do think a lot of what you have said is true but this is the wrong way to go about it IMO, if you have a problem with someone then why not just confront them or report them to a Mod?!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> I told you when I did it if you look at the user cp.
> 
> I dont like to see people trying to wind others up by insulting family etc, I know you were doing it in jest but some may not take it like that
> 
> I am alright mate


wasnt trying to wind up, trying to prove a point.

here's another bit i'll tell you now, if about 10-20 people on this forum were banned, it would revolutionise the place and make it better.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> wasnt trying to wind up, trying to prove a point.
> 
> here's another bit i'll tell you now, if about 10-20 people on this forum were banned, it would revolutionise the place and make it better.


But Im guessing alot of the members that sometimes annoy you are also the most knowledgable and post alot of good help aswell as taking the **** etc,

name one and we'll see if im right


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> But Im guessing alot of the members that are sometimes annoy you are also the most knowledgable and post alot of good help aswell as taking the **** etc,
> 
> name one and we'll see if im right


was just bout to edit my last post.

i was going to add to it that if a person with 'high reps' said something in a sarcy way bout his mum....people woulda laughed and kissed him bumbum.

and i don't mean this funny, but for powerlifting i'd say i have a pretty damn good amount of knowledge.

i don't name people. it isn't on, and i've stated that in posts before.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

maybe pm these people and express your feelings in a controlled manner, you'd be suprised how often this can resolve things.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> maybe pm these people and express your feelings in a controlled manner, you'd be suprised how often this can resolve things.


i cannot PM yet, i cannot wait til i can.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Purple the reps wouldn't be the issue. If some one on the board who he had established a relationship / some rapport with had called his mum such and such then it would have been taken as such - a jest between people who are known to one another.

It's all about context.

PS - Please stop moaning about everything / anything, your posts of this nature are painfully self indulgent and annoy me. If you know loads about PL please be more active in the Strength and Power forum.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Just leave the forum deeppurple it obviously does not suit you or at least just don't post that way you can still get the info you need.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My mom used to say "if you are looking for trouble, you surely will find it."

she also said "if you have nothing good to say about someone, say nothing."

I get the intent of the thread, but it took a wrong turn pages ago.

If you look hard enough, you will see good in all.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> see, you've just justified my point -
> 
> firstly you say you aren't going to talk no more
> 
> BUT when you see a post directly after yours that you feel you can try to offend or wind up you try adding salt to the wound.


sorry your right mate was just to tempting.

Only thing i would say you is if you get that stressed by this site and the people posting why do you continue to post?!!?

If i got as stressed as you i would log out and never come back just not worth the cortisol levels


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

DEJ said:


> sorry your right mate was just to tempting.
> 
> Only thing i would say you is if you get that stressed by this site and the people posting why do you continue to post?!!?
> 
> If i got as stressed as you i would log out and never come back just not worth the cortisol levels


i do not get wound up at all - in fact i laugh at some of it.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just leave the forum deeppurple it obviously does not suit you or at least just don't post that way you can still get the info you need.


but my lane, people like you are well alright

look at the size of your arms.

jesus christ. :tongue:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> but my lane, people like you are well alright
> 
> look at the size of your arms.
> 
> jesus christ. :tongue:


Lol, well i certainly don't mind your posts i don't even mind your extreme arrogance because i am the same way I was just pointing out that if it does upset you there is nothing requiring you to stay and keep getting upset:beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> haha matey, that isn't even the surface of it.
> 
> i just wished the world could be a *more non-moronic* place. it's so full of hypocracy it is unreal, especially on this forum.
> 
> ...


Less moronic?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lol, well i certainly don't mind your posts i don't even mind your extreme arrogance because i am the same way I was just pointing out that if it does upset you there is nothing requiring you to stay and keep getting upset:beer:


it's not arrogant, i just type very foward which i believe can convey a bit odd at times to other people.

look at the size of your arms.

jesus christ. :thumb:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Less moronic?


that was to prove a point by saying it in moronic context, but yes lol...less moronic!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

people that make excuses are loosers.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> people that make excuses are loosers.


According to who? You, god or some one else? Who determines if you are a loser (does being unable to spell loser correctly make you a loser)or not?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> According to who? You, god or some one else? Who determines if you are a loser (does being unable to spell loser correctly make you a loser)or not?


you lois my friend are well alright.


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Does Lois' a**e taste nice deeppurple :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Aron said:


> Does Lois' a**e taste nice deeppurple :lol:


because i respect his posts and his humour doesn't mean i'm kissing his bumbum does it?

i tell you who's a**e does taste nice....but i'm not going to use the stupid mum jokes again.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> When a new person like me comes onto this forum and says something that others might not believe/hear such as *'i have a great deadlift'* people dig at you asking for your name...ask for instant proof...why? are you bloody jealous or something that an extra person can lift more than you?


Are you still upset because nobody believed you know 3-4 guys who can deadlift 400kg but they don't want anyone to know who they are?!

You get people talking **** to you because you come out with stupid stuff IMO.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Are you still upset because nobody believed you know 3-4 guys who can deadlift 400kg but they don't want anyone to know who they are?!
> 
> You get people talking **** to you because you come out with stupid stuff IMO.


ahhh sir, i've heard of you.

and i know you can lift. so respect for that firstly. secondly....

i never said 400, i said near 400... the highest being 380. i live in kent. as you should know, Kent is home to some of the strongest lifters about.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

> According to who? You, god or some one else? Who determines if you are a loser (does being unable to spell loser correctly make you a loser)or not?


lol According to me, probably god, and a **** load of other people as well.

Plus it follow logically dont it, who the **** ever made an excuse for winning?

"oh sorry, i would have lost, its just i was much better than youse"


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> ahhh sir, i've heard of you.
> 
> and i know you can lift. so respect for that firstly. secondly....
> 
> i never said 400, i said near 400... the highest being 380. i live in kent. as you should know, Kent is home to some of the strongest lifters about.


Yes and there are a few guys on this board who are/and/train with the best of the best, so when they ask who you are referring to there is no harm in saying as they are probably genuinely interested.

Most people in the strength sports know each other already.

Not saying just makes it look like you're talkin poo poo


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a warning.

Im going to dish out some bans if children dont stop whining and taking potshots.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> ahhh sir, i've heard of you.
> 
> and i know you can lift. so respect for that firstly. secondly....
> 
> i never said 400, i said near 400... the highest being 380. i live in kent. as you should know, Kent is home to some of the strongest lifters about.


There are some Strong Lifters down in Kent (my old stomping ground)


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Time this thread was put to bed in my opinion.

The Op'er has made his argument, and other have agreed or made counter arguments.

Cant see this thread being of any benefit to the bb'ing world. It serves no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> because i respect his posts and his humour doesn't mean i'm kissing his bumbum does it?
> 
> i tell you who's a**e does taste nice....but i'm not going to use the stupid mum jokes again.


A few posts ago, you had a dig at people for 'respecting' other people, I.e ass kissing. Who are you to decide what ass kissing is between people who are known to eachother? How long have you been on this board? Your already deciding that banning and getting rid of people would make it better.

The select few on here, Not naming any names not only know people through this but in real life to.

What you've said on the last few posts has been unjust, UKM is a community of like minded people whom yes 'p**s take' if you will but between friends. You say that about Dan's mam or whatever and expect not to get neg'd? Would you walk up to a stranger in the street and tell him that sort of thing?

I've not read many of your posts, but you seem not to enjoy it on here. Now surely, if you hate this place and '20 or so' people whom could be banned. Then why keep returning and posting your drivel?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Yes and there are a few guys on this board who are/and/train with the best of the best, so when they ask who you are referring to there is no harm in saying as they are probably genuinely interested.
> 
> Most people in the strength sports know each other already.
> 
> Not saying just makes it look like you're talkin poo poo


you probably know who they are to be honest! i do know a few people. they ain't my best mates or anything by the way, so don't expect if you do ask any of them and they go 'oh yes i know deeppurple well he's my best friend!' coz they wouldn't lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> you probably know who they are to be honest! i do know a few people. they ain't my best mates or anything by the way, so don't expect if you do ask any of them and they go 'oh yes i know deeppurple well he's my best friend!' coz they wouldn't lol.


Well it was more a case of some people taking issue with how much you said you could deadlift. How much was it again mid 300s as a youngster and making out like it was nothing?

I mean throwing out names is easy. I train at Mark Bartleys gym and chat with him on a daily basis but i would not go as far as to say that its easy to squat over 1200lb haha.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> A few posts ago, you had a dig at people for 'respecting' other people, I.e ass kissing. Who are you to decide what ass kissing is between people who are known to eachother? How long have you been on this board? Your already deciding that banning and getting rid of people would make it better.
> 
> The select few on here, Not naming any names not only know people through this but in real life to.
> 
> ...


nice essay, but the posts i put are all to go with my point i put earlier. read all, take it in, and get an IQ of at least 30. cummon now.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> nice essay, but the posts i put are all to go with my point i put earlier. read all, take it in, and get an IQ of at least 30. cummon now.


You contradict yourself in every post, Criticize my 'essay' maybe in a joking manner. Then tell me to get an IQ when you yourself haven't punctuated any of your sentences? Hmmm nice one mate.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> nice essay, but the posts i put are all to go with my point i put earlier. read all, *take it in, and get an IQ of at least 30*. cummon now.


Don't start insulting people, it makes you sound immature


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Now im looking at the 'lets all insult deep purple' thread.

The man made a mistake by writing something silly about steroids, in the process he upset some competition bodybuilders and good powerlifters who are popular members on the site. He realised it was wrong. He apologised.

The bodybuilders now have stopped insulting him after the apology.

However he gets hounded by faceless keyboard nobodies who all trying to carry on the keyboard onslaught because theyve seen that a well liked bodybuilder/mod decided to have a go at him for a silly post he made, so then it makes it 'fashionable' for them to start taking the p1ss in any way they can, picking him up on anything hes ever written.

Grow the fuk up children, jees, let this man be, he apologised and hasnt insulted anyone since, let the guy just enjoy the forums instead of acting like a stupid pack animals when you have FUKIN SH1T PHYSIQUES and are in no position to start criticising anyone.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well it was more a case of some people taking issue with how much you said you could deadlift. How much was it again mid 300s as a youngster and making out like it was nothing?


yes, when i was younger I WAS FAAAATTTTT (which does support deadlift i believe) and I could for some reason DL stupid amounts for my age. But thats all i really used to train. I trained other things of course sometimes but i mainly just went in there and smashed the deadlift. noooo it was something special lifting that weight, but it's not what i wanted. i always wanted to break the 400 barrier, pushed myself too much and f*cked most of my body up from it. when i f*cked my body up and had to stop it crushed my dreams a lot.

since going back i haven't even tried finding my 1rm, i just stick to 4 plates a side (which is to be honest a piece of p*ss and most lifters could do) until i believe my back is decent again.

when i feel my injury has fully gone i'll chuck on some plates at 250 just to prove i'm not some fat man who can't lift anything !


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Now im looking at the 'lets all insult deep purple' thread.
> 
> The man made a mistake by writing something silly about steroids, in the process he upset some competition bodybuilders and good powerlifters who are popular members on the site. He realised it was wrong. He apologised.
> 
> ...


seriously man, cheers.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> You contradict yourself in every post, Criticize my 'essay' maybe in a joking manner. Then tell me to get an IQ when you yourself haven't punctuated any of your sentences? Hmmm nice one mate.


my friend, the contradictions are meant to be. i don't think you understand very well.

and now you are saying people who suffer from dyslexia have a low IQ?


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Now im looking at the 'lets all insult deep purple' thread.
> 
> The man made a mistake by writing something silly about steroids, in the process he upset some competition bodybuilders and good powerlifters who are popular members on the site. He realised it was wrong. He apologised.
> 
> ...


Have you read the thread?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> my friend, the contradictions are meant to be. i don't think you understand very well.
> 
> and now you are saying people who suffer from dyslexia have a low IQ?


Have no idea how to reply to that mate.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Britbb said:


> when you have FUKIN SH1T PHYSIQUES and are in no position to start criticising anyone.


Seeing that i was criticising him that refers to me, fair enough nice to see that you are beyond deluded if you think you just blow every one away on here.

Posts like this lack intelligence just as much as other posts because you have no idea what the whole story behind the matter is and it certainly is more than " i disagree with roids".


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

despite my warning seems people won't stop.

The guy has apologised and you are still baiting him.

If you can't say something constructive to the thread then dont post.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> despite my warning seems people won't stop.
> 
> The guy has apologised and you are still baiting him.
> 
> If you can't say something constructive to the thread then dont post.


 :surrender:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Seeing that i was criticising him that refers to me, fair enough nice to see that you are beyond deluded if you think you just blow every one away on here.
> 
> Posts like this lack intelligence just as much as other posts because you have no idea what the whole story behind the matter is and it certainly is more than " i disagree with roids".


No, you were in the group of bodybuilders who i mentioned originally started criticising him for his stupid mistake.

Infact, when i saw what he wrote about steroids being for 'cheaters' then i was going to post something myself, but saw that plenty of other guys had done so before me, so i didnt bother.

And as a result from that... from an outsider view looking in, all i see is people trying to take this guy down from every single angle.

So of course hes gonna bite back at some points, hes being harrassed by about 10 different members all at once.

About time to just say 'look this is just a forum, just ignore it and move on to a different topic'.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Britbb said:


> No, you were in the group of bodybuilders who i mentioned originally started criticising him for his stupid mistake.
> 
> Infact, when i saw what he wrote about steroids being for 'cheaters' then i was going to post something myself, but saw that plenty of other guys had done so before me, so i didnt bother.
> 
> ...


Ah gotcha mate, appologizies not feeling the best right now and feeling a little grouchy less than a week out from a show i know you can relate.

Overall i certainly agree with what you are saying some people just love to have a dig at a new person when they think they have the chance to without getting in trouble.

All the best

P.S. No more posts on this thread from me that's for sure its getting a bit out of hand


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Britbb, Lois_Lane you can now kiss and make up......we are all "brothers in Iron"


----------

